# Senior Prom



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Today is the big day, Stephanie is excited about her big night out.
I am so proud of her, and wanted to share this with you.

Here is a link to more photos.
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/559016928midGFN

Enjoy

Greg and Sharon


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

She looks gorgous Greg
Tori also has her prom tonight 
Just waiting til Peg gets back with the camera and pics

Don


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

She is beautiful! Nice backdrop!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow, Sharon! Her dress is beautiful and she looks soooooo happy. You must be so proud. I remember going off to my senior prom even though it was a million years ago. I hope it is everything she wants it to be. Great pictures.

Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow,talk about memory lane, even tho the memory is a little foggy! she sure looks purdy papa! are you chaperoning?


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Not chaperoning, but in a few minutes we are going to get a chance to peek in on the festivities. Maybe some more pictures.

Greg


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks like you will have to keep close tabs on her date!

You have a beautiful daughter.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Greg & Sharon,

Very pretty girl! Hope she enjoyed her big night!

Wendy


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Very gorgeous picture - hope to see more - such a special time and such a proud moment for parents!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Beautiful!!!

MaeJae


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

She looks beautiful!

I love that you have her posed in front of the OB!

Ali


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Great pictures!! I especially liked the one of you and her........the flowers in your Hawaiian shirt match the color of her dress!! How clever. She's a beautiful young lady, and I hope her night was very special!!
Darlene


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm thinking it's a good thing you're a gator, Pop. Keep those teeth sharp and shiny!

Sluggo


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Please tell Steph that she looks so happy & beautiful. Great pics thanks for sharing.







Hope she had a wonderful time!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

GG, Sharon,

Steph looks very nice, how did the night go?

I have a picture of her from last summer I will have to send to you, it is with the pack of animals we took to Niagara Falls. as soon as I find it..

On the way to Bath last weekend we noticed an Outback 5-ver along the road, at first I thought that was yours then I remembered you have a TT not a 5.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone, for the nice comments.
Although the evening had its lumps, Stephanie had a great time.
We got a chance to peek in during the crowning of the court.
Looked like everyone was enjoying themselves and had a safe and memorable Prom.

Greg


----------

